# Working dogs is "YOUR hobby"



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

How many if you married people get full support for you and your dog or are you on one page with your dog and your spouse is on the other?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

as long as she controls the check book and I control the dogs, there are no disagreements.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

See my posts in the "childs play" thread.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Kevin she* LETS* me (haha)! 

Seriously, we are a big dog family. She, my son and daughter enjoy them. My son (who is 12) goes training with me all the time. My club has really embraced his coming and being a part. He will be our future helper. My wife enjoys seeing us bond.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

My wife loved all my other dogs until these 2 Dutchies. She does not like them at all, particularly the male. She thinks they are mean viscous animals.

She says the male looks at her like he has no "soul" and wants to bite her. No matter how hard I try to explain he has the soul of the devil it falls on deaf ears.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

So easy when you both share the same hobby


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Martine Loots said:


> So easy when you both share the same hobby


I'm not into bullshitting on the phone all day!:-D](*,)


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

She handles the kid while we're out training then I get the kid while she rides her horse. Kid gets a sitter every now and then, we go ride motorcycles. All go for fish/ski time. Not too bad.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I have had two wives that threw out the ultimatum. "It's the dogs or me!!!". Still got the dogs!


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm not into bullshitting on the phone all day!:-D](*,)


 I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I have had two wives that threw out the ultimatum. "It's the dogs or me!!!". Still got the dogs!


No ultimatums here. She knows from other experiences that it would not work.:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Martine Loots said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean...


I tease her about that being her HOBBY when she gets 3 or 4 calls in a row from friends.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> My wife loved all my other dogs until these 2 Dutchies. She does not like them at all, particularly the male. She thinks they are mean viscous animals.
> 
> She says the male looks at her like he has no "soul" and wants to bite her. No matter how hard I try to explain he has the soul of the devil it falls on deaf ears.


Lee, that is not very encouraging considering that my dutchie is coming in a few weeks.  

Where did you get your dutchies?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Lee, that is not very encouraging considering that my dutchie is coming in a few weeks.
> 
> Where did you get your dutchies?


They are both from different lines. The breeder is now deceased. Don't worry. My wife is not a real enthusiast. She did really like my Rotts though.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Hubby is not a dog person but very supportive of the me and the dogs.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Hubby is not a dog person but very supportive of the me and the dogs.


About the same way here....he does his bird dogs but that is about it. Other than that, he knows "yes dear" fairly well....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

my wife used to love dogs till she met me. now she enjoys the occasional puppy till it starts f'ing everything up, then they go in the kennels. got a new one that has grown on her pretty well so well see.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

kevin holford said:


> How many if you married people get full support for you and your dog or are you on one page with your dog and your spouse is on the other?


Funny you should ask. Nearly 40 years married and after many offers to try to get him to participate, it is all just me and my dogs. He doesnt 'do' dogs. Needless to say, the dogs are at my farm where I spend most of my time and thus keep peace at our home in town. How's that for leading a double life? Best of both worlds.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

we're both into the dogs. Bit jealous of him at the moment 'cause with a toddler and a baby I don't have the time to train myself. And I don't want to take a sitter for 2 days/ evenings a week so I can train. Hope to start training next year again with Pippi (sister of Vitor).


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

My wife has really had it with the dogs! She told me the other day, do you know much we spent on the dogs last year, but I just act like I can't hear. Then she says in 2 months alone we spent 3400 not to mention the kennels you just put up. Yeah but when the dogs die it will make a nice patio  it's not going my way. If I only had the heart to sacrifice this weimariner it would give me space for one more working dog. It's like drinking beer, I'll have one more, one more and then I'm done


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

My hubby is one of those "PET" people... EEgads!..... He has had 2 dogs in his entire life. I think I have had like 12.

He has been very supportive but doesn't get the whole schutzhund thing..... That's okay he work about 80 hrs a week and if he gets some time off he is at the gymn working out (he's into building and I don't get that either). 

Right now he is upset with me. I am having arthoscopic knee surgery this Wednesday -had my neck fused in March of this year and my Lumbar fused in the summer of 08 he blames the dog training on my lack of connective tissue and pain. He doesn't understand that to me my worst day dog training is still better than a good day with out dog training..... 

Hey I am not into jewlery or fancy cars. I like mini vans, tug toys, leashes, & balls and the occational bottle of wine. I am a cheap date! We have been married for 18 years- it works for us. He has been known to take some grips when needed, take the dogs for walks at trials, feed, poop, etc. most of our vacations have revolved around dog shows/trials and he has always been a good sport.

Julie


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

kevin holford said:


> How many if you married people get full support for you and your dog or are you on one page with your dog and your spouse is on the other?


I'm divorced . I think that answers that question .


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Maybe we should add another question to this thread. I never thought much about it until now. 

Would you enjoy your hobby more it if your spouse shared your enthusiasm with dogs?


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Maybe we should add another question to this thread. I never thought much about it until now.
> 
> Would you enjoy your hobby more it if your spouse shared your enthusiasm with dogs?


NO! I need the time away from her! Wait a minute did I just say that out loud! Oops! That was an inside thought that escaped to the outside!

Only kidding! She mostly does!


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

My Hubby is very good about me running off training & so on. He isnt crazy about having 3 dogs running in & out of the house but is tolerant. lol To my suprise he really likes our Dutchie. Since he can be a bit... Mouthy, I figured he would not like him, but he took to him and really likes him. Thank GOD! lol I'm sure he gets sick of hearing about how training went but he doesnt complain. I'd say I have him very well trained. <Evil grin>


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I have had two wives that threw out the ultimatum. "It's the dogs or me!!!". Still got the dogs!


LOL.
My last husband said that...I got a new one that likes dogs instead...trading up also works.


----------



## Sherry Spivey (Sep 7, 2009)

My husband got into the dogs to support me and now does helper work. I handle the dog, he catches. It's a win win. He isn't really interested in competing, but he really enjoys working the dogs, now he even goes to work police dogs without me one night a week!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

"Would you enjoy your hobby more it if your spouse shared your enthusiasm with dogs?"

No way!!! Dogs relax me. Don't need the aggravation of that naturally would come with having the significant other there 24/7. The dogs are a 24/7 deal and the wives have largely been a lot more aggravation than they have been worth as far as I am concerned. They always want something at the wrong time....like attention. You have to understand. Women marry you thinking they can change the you and they can't. Man marries because he happens to like what the woman just as she is, but they always change after they are married. I don't want a wife telling me what I should do with my dogs. Don't want them hunting with me either. When I am hunting, I don't have time to be worrying about their creature comforts while I am doing it. Had one wife that did go a few time and she dodn't want to hunt, she wanted to sit in the truck and read while I hunted......like I could really enjoy hunting knowing she is sitting in the truck for six hours and I wasn't about to leave the keys with her. LMAO. She only went for that very reason.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Maybe we should add another question to this thread. I never thought much about it until now.
> 
> Would you enjoy your hobby more it if your spouse shared your enthusiasm with dogs?


Ummmmm....as long as he stayed out of the way that I do it and I will not pick apart his training....LOL

In other words....NO, not really.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> "Would you enjoy your hobby more it if your spouse shared your enthusiasm with dogs?"
> 
> No way!!! Dogs relax me. Don't need the aggravation of that naturally would come with having the significant other there 24/7. The dogs are a 24/7 deal and the wives have largely been a lot more aggravation than they have been worth as far as I am concerned. They always want something at the wrong time....like attention. You have to understand. Women marry you thinking they can change the you and they can't. Man marries because he happens to like what the woman just as she is, but they always change after they are married. I don't want a wife telling me what I should do with my dogs. Don't want them hunting with me either. When I am hunting, I don't have time to be worrying about their creature comforts while I am doing it. Had one wife that did go a few time and she dodn't want to hunt, she wanted to sit in the truck and read while I hunted......like I could really enjoy hunting knowing she is sitting in the truck for six hours and I wasn't about to leave the keys with her. LMAO. She only went for that very reason.


Nice post!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Maybe we should add another question to this thread. I never thought much about it until now.
> 
> Would you enjoy your hobby more it if your spouse shared your enthusiasm with dogs?


I flip flop on this subject. My partner is not into the dog training thing. He freaks about the money and time I spend on them only occasionally. He will take care of their basic needs for me if I really need him to, he might even enjoy the odd walk with them in the woods at times.

I sometimes see people who have parteners that are into dog training, or have the same hobbies in general and I get jealous. When it works well a partner can be a mentor, a buddy, someone to help push you further than you though you could go, another set of ideas, hands...and so on.

But alas there is something to be said for doing it on your own, and not just dog training. My successes and failures are my own, I am not dependent on someone else to get me through.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> See my posts in the "childs play" thread.



Allow me to summarize...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Well since a general rule about about training dogs is the only thing 2 trainers can agree on is that the 3rd is wrong , I would think it would be a recipe for disaster . I could only imagine what would happen after a session where I didn't agree with my spouse on a training problem . 

I know some here can do it but I think for most couples , the husband better have a comfortable couch to spend the night on .


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

I like the "you train your dog, and I'll train mine"-approach...

That said, he prefers them as pets and couch companions - that's fine with me (the only problem is how much money to spend on dog-related activities and how much time away from the house - still working out the compromises). 

The number of dogs is not a problem for me - I don't want/can't have more than two right now.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Sherry Spivey said:


> My husband got into the dogs to support me and now does helper work. I handle the dog, he catches. It's a win win. He isn't really interested in competing, but he really enjoys working the dogs, now he even goes to work police dogs without me one night a week!


 
COOL! I wish mine took more interest but I'm just glad he tolerates it all so well. Not gonna push my luck but it sounds like you have a good thing goin on!!!!! \\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The dogs have always been just pets for the wife but she's always supported me in anything I do. Woodworking, cars, dogs gardening, everything.
She's fantastic in every way!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> The dogs have always been just pets for the wife but she's always supported me in anything I do. Woodworking, cars, dogs gardening, everything.
> She's fantastic in every way!


Was she standing over your shoulder as you typed that?! :razz: Seriously you're a very lucky man, Bob


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> Was she standing over your shoulder as you typed that?! :razz: Seriously you're a very lucky man, Bob



And I know it! 
Even getting better after just shy of 43 yrs.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> And I know it!
> Even getting better after just shy of 43 yrs.


Congratulations Bob!! That's wonderful to hear


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Maybe we should add another question to this thread. I never thought much about it until now.
> 
> Would you enjoy your hobby more it if your spouse shared your enthusiasm with dogs?


Originally hubby was going to try to handle my female in both PSA and herding, but herding is a once a week time commitment, whereas PSA is usually 2-3+ times a week. I have learned not to push him too hard. I am kind of bummed because I think he would make a very good decoy once he learned how to read dogs. He's 6'3", athletic, and flexible. He learned a wee bit of helper work at our old Schutzhund club, but they didn't seem that interested in teaching him, so he kinda just stopped. 

Anyways, I kinda like herding with him because herding is so much different than anything I've trained, so even though I have a lot more experience in "regular" dog training, we're a bit more on an even playing field with herding. So it's kinda cool. And he likes petting the sheep, especially Bob the ram. #-o:lol: Will make it easier to convince him to buy some sheepies once we get a little land. ;-):grin:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Hubby has never had dogs before me. When we dated, it was PLEASE don't bring your dogs over--they'll get hair on my carpets. He proposed with-"I have a house your dogs would love." I thought he'd lost his mind. My brother said he was brillliant. I think we have an unspoken rule that he doesn't count dogs and I don't count those cars he seems to collect. I joke t hat I've ruined him. He actually found a dog with a broke leg on the street with "I figured you could herd with him." Enter Ricky Bobby the loud mouth BC that I don't have time for. He likes obedience and protection but with owning your own business, 2-3 club nights a week was impossible. He'd rather not do herding trials but can pound posts and set a field in a heart beat and then he is outta there. We laugh because he wears gloves when we ask him to set ducks. 

He's good with the supportive role--build pens, A-Frames, feed, water and let out but the time I put into training is waaaaayyyy too high maintenance for him. Its been 12 years and when its raining or snowing come trial day, he'll still ask---they're not going to cancel??? We've been together waaayyyy too long to be attached at the hip. I don't mind that he doesn't want to hang out at trials. I don't really wanna hang out at the local radio club meeting or car shows either. These days we juggle the 15-year old who is social butterfly and quite the musician. 

I can't say I'd enjoy it more. The high I get with herding is about working the dogs with the stock. We've showed dogs together, gone to agility and obedience classes together and I tagged along when he started Thor in Schutzhund but also stayed home with the baby. We don't enjoy anything any less if the other isn't around, if that makes sense.

Terrasita


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree with Terrasita, it's good to have some separate hobbies. I can't imagine spending 24/7 with my spouse, it would be detrimental to the relationship, nobody gets along if they are up each others ass all the time.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I agree with Terrasita, it's good to have some separate hobbies. I can't imagine spending 24/7 with my spouse, it would be detrimental to the relationship, nobody gets along if they are up each others ass all the time.


No, trouble with it at all. Only time we've discusions it is actually after training. Dick pushes me sometime to hard (in my eyes, he means the best for me- but with hormones fluctiations it sometimes feels for me as a motion of "not able to") or forgets I don't have the physical strenght he has, so what works for him doesn't always work for me. I more for the "do your dogs, and I'll do mine".

Oh never had discussions if another dog is added or removed..so we've 12 at the moment


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm not into bullshitting on the phone all day!:-D](*,)


Jeez, but that is darned funny!!!


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> No, trouble with it at all. Only time we've discusions it is actually after training. Dick pushes me sometime to hard (in my eyes, he means the best for me- but with hormones fluctiations it sometimes feels for me as a motion of "not able to") or forgets I don't have the physical strenght he has, so what works for him doesn't always work for me.


I wonder why this sounds so familiar...:lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Martine Loots said:


> I wonder why this sounds so familiar...:lol:


´cause you´re also a female, with the same hormonal fluctiation and a spouse who's also into the dog working world?:-\"


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> nobody gets along if they are up each others ass all the time.


Hey Ashley,

I bet we can all think of at least one person on this list, where that statement wouldn't be true.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

My wife is very much into dogs and animals in general and she's the reason we still have six dogs in the house. She is not at all into working them, if I'm out of town for a few weeks she'll bring the dogs to club training just to keep them sane but she doesn't enjoy it. Partly because she doesn't know what she's doing, the club constantly tells her what to do and the dogs aren't ultra obedient to her like they are in the house.

I like that we don't share a love for dog sports. When we first met I was a college football player and before my injury, much of our time together was spent playing tennis, working out, running etc and while I enjoyed that stuff then, we were always competing with each other and ultimately it wasn't fun. 

21 years later, I like that we have our own things to do because I'm compelled to be supportive rather than competitive when she's running races or doing the other things she enjoys. She also has insight into the dog world, she's met the guys in the club and never worries that I'm out late most days of the week with them.

I love the support I get from her but then again there are issues like bringing a dog with me to MN. If she were more into the sport, she wouldn't hesitate to want to bring a dog and would be helping me rather than fighting me on the subject. I'm still working on it and will give it more thought as I am doing the dished and cleaning the floors.


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Only time we've discusions it is actually after training. Dick pushes me sometime to hard (in my eyes, he means the best for me- but with hormones fluctiations it sometimes feels for me as a motion of "not able to") or forgets I don't have the physical strenght he has, so what works for him doesn't always work for me. I more for the "do your dogs, and I'll do mine".


The same is true here, although obviously I don't have the many years of experience you have. I already loved dogs before I met my husband, but he's the one who got me into training. I'm happy I started training in a different KNPV-programme first, at another club, instead of being dependent on him in that phase. We sometimes disagree on things, I don't see what's wrong with that. We're two different people, so you can't expect to think the same about everything, and who cares? Nothing worth having a fight about. We agree on the most important things to us, I suppose. 

We also both like going to trials etc, so the only problem is time for other things (if somebody knows a good cleaning lady in the area we live in, please let me know )


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Ellen Piepers said:


> The same is true here, although obviously I don't have the many years of experience you have. I already loved dogs before I met my husband, but he's the one who got me into training. I'm happy I started training in a different KNPV-programme first, at another club, instead of being dependent on him in that phase. We sometimes disagree on things, I don't see what's wrong with that. We're two different people, so you can't expect to think the same about everything, and who cares? Nothing worth having a fight about. We agree on the most important things to us, I suppose.
> 
> We also both like going to trials etc, so the only problem is time for other things (if somebody knows a good cleaning lady in the area we live in, please let me know )


I have "the perfect cleaning lady" and I'm sooo grateful for that \\/

We both grew up in dog sport. My dad used to take me to the club when I was a kid and when I was 10yrs old and older handler gave me his old competition dog to train with. He wasn't the best dog, but he did the whole program and I learned a lot from him. For me he was a champion 

Joâo was training dogs too and I remember always looking up at him (good dog AND a cool motorbike :lol: ). But of course he didn't notice a freckled 12yr old and by the time I was worth noticing, he was married 
But many years (and many boyfriends) later we still got together hehe!


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL.
> My last husband said that...I got a new one that likes dogs instead...trading up also works.


Now, that's a thought.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

What is really amusing is that hubby has never trained dogs in any venue and has only been to two trials I have competed in in all these many years. Yet when we are out in public and someone, particularly if they are men and in law enforcement, start to talk with me about the dogs, he jumps in the conversation and acts like he knows all about it. I get a hoot out of him because he knows just enough from hearing some of my conversations over the years. I just let him talk and eventually he proves he doesnt really know what he is talking about and then I can get back to visiting in a knowledgeable conversation with the other person.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It's never been a hobby with me. I have thought of either dock diving or herding when I retire. I'm pretty certain I'm not going to have anything to do with any type of police dog training. I don't necessarily like the idea of a personal protection dog, beyond something that can bark If I did sport, it would probably be Ring of some sort. That is yet to be seen. My wife has trained the pets we've had over the years. I've avoided giving her advice on how to train. I've always told her and friends and neighbors the same thing; they just can't afford me. ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey Ashley,
> 
> I bet we can all think of at least one person on this list, where that statement wouldn't be true.


At least one! All the same, I enjoy having separate activities from my spouse. It keeps me sane, at least as sane as I've ever been.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Like most, the dogs are mine, the training is mine and the hubby is a true gentleman listening to me prattle on about it most of the time. I am a believer in consessions, sacrifices, zipped lips from both parties being the recipie for a sustainable marriage. The time spent apart while training is simply the icing on the cake.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I have had two wives that threw out the ultimatum. "It's the dogs or me!!!". Still got the dogs!


I heard this song on my way home and thought about you and Jim Nash
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG-0BWLybIQ

Make it 51, get more dogs than she can deal with!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Maybe we should add another question to this thread. I never thought much about it until now.
> 
> Would you enjoy your hobby more it if your spouse shared your enthusiasm with dogs?


Good question. To an extent sure. I wish she was enthusiastic about dogs. She's sort of begrudging on a lot of this stuff, actually likes our current dog, not keen on me bringing home any more. Or going away for weekends of seminars/training/trials/etc. She also fails to see the value in my other "hobbies." Talking my wife into a new guitar & amp, another gun (or the first one for that matter), the time & money for a new homebrew setup, a nice bottle of 18 year old Scotch, a dirtbike, or a dog guaranteed to be a high-drive PITA for a while, that takes some finesse. So I try to compromise.

On the other hand, it IS nice to have separate outlets and just get away for a night or something to go train. I also think it will be nice once my daughter is older and wants to do some of this stuff (hopefully). It's sometimes nice to have a partner in crime.

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Good question. To an extent sure. I wish she was enthusiastic about dogs. She's sort of begrudging on a lot of this stuff, actually likes our current dog, not keen on me bringing home any more. Or going away for weekends of seminars/training/trials/etc. She also fails to see the value in my other "hobbies." Talking my wife into a new guitar & amp, another gun (or the first one for that matter), the time & money for a new homebrew setup, a nice bottle of 18 year old Scotch, a dirtbike, or a dog guaranteed to be a high-drive PITA for a while, that takes some finesse. So I try to compromise.
> 
> On the other hand, it IS nice to have separate outlets and just get away for a night or something to go train. I also think it will be nice once my daughter is older and wants to do some of this stuff (hopefully). It's sometimes nice to have a partner in crime.
> 
> -Cheers


I like this post, David. I need to get me a few more hobbies. You are way ahead of me. Gotta keep up with the Jones or Rubys!!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I like this post, David. I need to get me a few more hobbies. You are way ahead of me. Gotta keep up with the Jones or Rubys!!


If you need any ideas, you know where to find me.  I also forgot to add fishing, martial arts (just dabbled, if only I had more time and fewer nagging injuries), weight lifting (my wife was strangely unimpressed when I brought home a full-sized Squat Rack, but I love the thing), and normal stuff like watching football and hockey.

FWIW, most of my time these days gets spent doing job, family, and dog-stuff. But I do have a lot of interests that I try to indulge in whenever I can do so without being selfish or doing a bad job at the husband/father business.

-Cheers


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Our family is pretty much one big agreeing family for the most part. Our adults ( Mali / DS ) are no arguments. the younger ones that are or have been over 12 weeks to about a year theres some conversation over at times but nothing harsh. As far as young pups under 12 weeks or born here she loves them and plays a major role in. For the most part she does first initial early morning duties then the rest of the day its me. As far as training and vet visits if shes available shes down for it.

As far as traveling / vacation for dog stuff shes completely down for that of course. overall my family is straight up dog people.


----------

